# Theo in dubbio per Milan Napoli



## admin (17 Dicembre 2021)

Sky: Theo in settimana ha avuto un po’ di febbre. Domani tornerà in gruppo ma la sua presenza col Napoli non è sicura.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo in settimana ha avuto un po’ di febbre. Domani tornerà in gruppo ma la sua presenza col Napoli non è sicura.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH non ho parole, calma che c'è un altro giorno e si può far male un altro


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo in settimana ha avuto un po’ di febbre. Domani tornerà in gruppo ma la sua presenza col Napoli non è sicura.


non ci sono più parole. Tanto averlo o no è uguale ultimamente,ma ogni settimana ne muore qualcuno. Ormai non ci si puo fare niente.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2021)

Ma sempre la febbre?!


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo in settimana ha avuto un po’ di febbre. Domani tornerà in gruppo ma la sua presenza col Napoli non è sicura.


Eccolo eccolo....
La febbre del venerdi sera.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

A quanto pare oggi si è allenato.
La febbra da cavallo l'ha avuta in settimana,ma ovviamente la pre-tattica ha voluto non sbandierare la notizia...

Certo che questo tra coronavirus,febbre,virus intestinali...........i malanni iniziano ad essere un pò troppi.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Dicembre 2021)

si entra in zona prepartita


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2021)

Ma sempre la febbre?


----------



## Swaitak (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma sempre la febbre?


stavolta è stato Pioli mi sa


----------



## Hellscream (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo in settimana ha avuto un po’ di febbre. Domani tornerà in gruppo ma la sua presenza col Napoli non è sicura.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> stavolta è stato Pioli mi sa


Troppo on fire??


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


Qualche linea di febbre settimanale capita a tutti, non fare il malizioso.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Troppo on fire??


con la febbre a 40 si è limonato tutti per il grande risultato ad Udine


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> con la febbre a 40 si è limonato tutti per il grande risultato ad Udine


Ha detto messa senza mascherina.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo in settimana ha avuto un po’ di febbre. Domani tornerà in gruppo ma la sua presenza col Napoli non è sicura.


ma regalategli qualche integratore, un po di vitamina C


----------



## hiei87 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Non ci facciamo mancare mai la defezione della vigilia. Tutti con la febbre i nostri, pare una classe d'asilo....


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Dicembre 2021)

La vittoria dello scudetto implica un pagamento di premi e una corsa agli aumenti che Elliot non ha alcuna intenzione di concedere,a loro basta e avanza il piazzamento,tanto finché non speculeranno sullo stadio non venderanno quindi le vittorie sono viste come una mosca nell'occhio,il Milan NON DEVE vincere,quindi dobbiamo sempre essere in emergenza per far prendere il largo ai rivali,oggi Theo,ieri Rebic-Leao-Giroud,domani saranno altri 2 o 3 giocatori,io non credo più al caso o alla sfortuna,la storia va avanti da 2 anni,guarda caso da quando ci siamo avvicinati a vincere.


----------



## kipstar (17 Dicembre 2021)

perchè farsi il sngue amaro ? 
aspetto come al solito chi esce dal sottopasso e stop! forza milan!


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo in settimana ha avuto un po’ di febbre. Domani tornerà in gruppo ma la sua presenza col Napoli non è sicura.


Non ci facciamo mancare nulla.


----------



## Miro (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Theo in settimana ha avuto un po’ di febbre. Domani tornerà in gruppo ma la sua presenza col Napoli non è sicura.


Per come sta giocando in questa stagione, che ci sia o non ci sia non farebbe differenza...se non fosse che il sostituto è Billy Ballo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> stavolta è stato Pioli mi sa


Non avevano fatto la cenona x festeggiare il rinnovo? Taac


----------

